# New Suspension



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Months after receiving my new parts from Kollar Racing Products, I finally got around to having them installed by the local shop than does all my work. As it turned out, one of the parts had been damaged in manufacture or shipping but a call to Andy Kollar got a replacement sent immediately. Andy had recommended the setup based on my description of how I use the car and I could not be more pleased with the results. I appreciate Andy's help and recommend him to anyone ordering parts and/or needing some advice.


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

Have you posted any pictures with the new suspension installed yet?

Glad to hear everything worked out for you

Nick C.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Haven't posted any pictures as I wasn't present for the installation of the parts. Once completed, the car looks no different than stock. Handles better though.

Thanks.


----------



## blueonblue_goat (Jul 6, 2014)

what exactly did you get from kollar racing?


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll get the parts list together and post ASAP.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

The suspension parts I purchased from Kollar Racing included: Lovells 360MM Front Springs; Lovells 370 MM Rear Springs; KYB Struts R&L; KYB Shocks Pair; GTO No Rub Kit. The KYB parts are Excel-G.
I've driven the car about 1000 miles since installation - interstate, city and mountains. The suspension is stiffer than OEM, but is not harsh. A mountain trip demonstrated handling was significantly improved. The cost of the above was $1115 a year ago.


----------



## Georgiey22 (Mar 9, 2014)

Gotagoat - thank you for the information bud. I am going to order the same setup in the next few weeks because of your recommendarions. Any new updates or concern since your last post?


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

No concerns. The suspension suits me well. When you talk with Andy, tell him how you use the car so you'll be sure the setup I have will suit you too. (I told him that I wanted the car to handle better, but didn't want a harsh ride and that I don't race/track the car.)


----------

